# 68 Goat!!



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

Got the VIN for the 68 Goat I'm going out to see saturday!!

242378p27xxxx

He didn't want to give me the last four for fear of someone stealing the paperwork. Which I'm not sure how thats possible if the vehicle is registered (which is it) but whatever.

In case you didnt read my previous thread, I'm going to look at a 1968 GTO I found locally. The guy wants 3000, and so far it seems worth the investment!This will be my first Goat and first restoration so I'm really looking forward to it and hoping the car is solid enough!

Pics below...

































What do you pro's think? worth it? your advice means a lot


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Get under the car. You can tell a lot about a car by seeing what lies beneath. Rusted floors/ frame and panels add up restoration costs in a hurry. Inspect all the panels carefully. Look for filler and repaints. Will the car run/turn over? Can you check compression? If it won't run or is not driveable, assume replacement or rebuild on engine tranny, drivetrain, suspension, and brake systems. Don't forget tires, wheels and the like. Looks like new interior is in order. Make a list, add it up. You may lose the stomach for it. What's the end goal? Driver or show? You might do better searching out a driver for 3x the money and repair/upgrade as you enjoy driving it. In my opinion, all work and no drive makes GTO a dull boy.


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, those were all things I definetely planned on looking at. I want a driver, not a show car, but I cant afford to throw down 8 or 9 grand on a most of the way there car. (poor college student).

Luckily I'm taking a guy from my NG unit with me who has FULLY restored two beautiful cars (Cuda and SS), so I will have a full experience guy with me before I make ANY decisions. 

I am worried about the floor pans though. You can see the passenger side quarter panel is rusted through. Won't know until I get underneath it I guess.


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

Also thought I'd mention, it has numbers matching 400 engine and tranny. I know that adds to the value


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Northface75 said:


> Also thought I'd mention, it has numbers matching 400 engine and tranny. I know that adds to the value



Northface, take a magnet with you and pass it over the body panels. Easy way to discover bondo. You may also want to get PHS paperwork to verify the "numbers matching" assertion. A numbers matching engine and drive train make it more valuable. Remember that you need to match up the numbers of the block, tranny, carb and rear end. Good luck. Regards, Paul.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Northface75 said:


> I cant afford to throw down 8 or 9 grand on a most of the way there car. (poor college student).


Where are you getting your funding for this project if you're a poor college student. I just graduated 2 years ago and at the time could barely afford to keep my aunt's 95 taurus wagon on the road:willy:. If you're working on it solo, expect to have the car sit for long time periods if your assertion above is true.

Otherwise, congrats on a very worthy project. :cheers


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

xcmac26 said:


> Where are you getting your funding for this project if you're a poor college student. I just graduated 2 years ago and at the time could barely afford to keep my aunt's 95 taurus wagon on the road:willy:. If you're working on it solo, expect to have the car sit for long time periods if your assertion above is true.
> 
> Otherwise, congrats on a very worthy project. :cheers


lol, I do archaeology on Fort Drum for a summer job so I get paid pretty well for that for a summer job. Plus I'm in the National Gaurd so I dont pay a ton to go to school.

And its not a solo project, I'm going to work on it with my dad, who's also a mechanic in the guard.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah, a semi-poor college student:lol:

I'm finding more and more rust problems the further I get along. As everyone's already said, be careful of that. does the car currently run?


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

you know, the guy dodged that question when I asked it lol. Im GUESSING no, but I wont know for sure until saturday. You guys will be the first to know. I'm kind of having second thoughts now from what you guys have been telling me, but like I said, I'm bringing a pro with me so I wont be alone in my choice


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

On the other hand though, I have been looking on ebay and craigslist and I still cant even find a gto going for this low in this condition. <b>Hypothetically</b>, from what I've seen, if I were to find this wasnt worth restoring, and paid the guy 2500 for it or so, It seems like I could turn around, sell it on ebay and still make a decent profit. And like I said this is from what I've seen from GTO's in worse condition selling for.

I'm not in this to make money though, I want a hot car to restore and drive around!!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Northface75 said:


> Also thought I'd mention, it has numbers matching 400 engine and tranny. I know that adds to the value


To verify the #'s matching motor: On the front of the motor, passenger side, is a V.I.N. code stamped on a machined pad running vertically next to the timing cover. The code should read something like this: 28P27xxxx. 2 - Pontiac, 8 - 1968, P - assembly plant(a non-issue) and the last 6 digits should match the last 6 digits of your V.I.N that you saw. I believe you had 242378P27xxxx. May be best to view the number from under the car. Bring a flash light. The date code for the heads is located below the lip of the valve cover, on the side facing out, towards the front for each head. That should look something like B248(February 24 1968, 8 being the key). Also, check the cowl tag located on top of the cowl, drivers side. The upper left of the tag should contain ST 68-24237. To check the rearend, there is a date code on the pumpkin beside the cover. Will be coded like the heads, again looking for the last digit being 8. Tranny should have a date code too, not sure where....... 

Talk is cheap. Verify everything yourself.....

Good luck! Hope you score a numbers matching GTO.arty:


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

wow thanks thats some great information! I've actually been trying to find out how to verify the numbers matching. Ill be prepared now!

Another newbie question. Obviousy I need new tires/rims for this thing, and I want to get the Rally II rims. Do I get the 14" or the 15"? I found a set of 4 of EACH locally for dirt cheap (150 for all 4). I'm guessing the 14" but I wasnt sure.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The 14's are correct but hard to find tires for. I am changing my 67 over to 15's. Click the link in my signature to see what you can get into with a rusty car........:willy: I had to start with buying a FRAME and I'm rebuilding from there up. 
Good Luck.......:seeya:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree I put 15" on my '68 too. Judging by your pix, it looks like you're nowhere near northern WI. If you were, I have a set of 4 Rally II 15" that I would let go for $100. But with shipping you'd be better off with the local ones...... Let us know how Saturday turns out....


----------



## donnieroach (Apr 3, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> :agree I put 15" on my '68 too. Judging by your pix, it looks like you're nowhere near northern WI. If you were, I have a set of 4 Rally II 15" that I would let go for $100. But with shipping you'd be better off with the local ones...... Let us know how Saturday turns out....


If you decide to go with disc brakes later on,get the 15's,caliper gets in the way of the 14'' ralley wheels


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Northface75 said:


> I want a hot car to restore and drive around!!!


arty::agree


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea, I'm in NY, thanks though. If its suposed to have 14's and you put 15s on it, wont that throw off the spedometer?

and man I hope this goat isnt in THAT bad of a shape as yours mitch! You are a braver man than I to undertake something that far gone!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The speedometer is easily fixed. Change out a little plastic gear in the tranny. Can be easily done w/o removing tranny. You're almost there. Tomorrow's D - day.... Good luck...


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I bet you are excited. Don't let it get the best of you.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> The speedometer is easily fixed. Change out a little plastic gear in the tranny. Can be easily done w/o removing tranny. You're almost there. Tomorrow's D - day.... Good luck...


Regarding the speedo drive gear: You'd have to know how many mph's you are off. There are many different drive gears that have different teeth. The more the teeth the more in reduction the MPH. I have gotten a first hand education on this. :willy: 

Here is a link you may find useful >> Speedo Gear Selection

My 70' has a Chevelle 12 bolt posi rear and I was 20 mph over at 55mph. I contacted partszone online..(the link is in the above link) talked to a fellow who fixed me up with a larger tooth gear. 

On the housing there will be tooth numbers, a replacement gear would have to match one of those numbers. According to the guy who helped me he tells me he couldn't help me find a different housing to accept a larger toothed gear. The drive gear I got was the largest gear I could get for that housing. I get different opinions whether I can get a different housing to replace the current one. It reduced me 7.5% I am now 12mph off at 55. Some of it is due to the 245 60's I am running. 

Little bit wind bagged here but..... before you know which drive gear to get you have to know how much you are off. The drive gear was just under 6.00. Hope this helps.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

so what happened? You get the car?:confused


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Since we were to be the first to know, I wonder if it didn't go as planned? That, or, he's too busy admiring and/or working on it to reply!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Since we were to be the first to know, I wonder if it didn't go as planned? That, or, he's too busy admiring and/or working on it to reply!


The skin over his eyelids was pulled to tight to sleep for the first 48 hours and he's now catching up.....:rofl:


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

OKAY. sorry to leave everyone stranded. So this is what ended up going on. this is a long story, but I'll try to abridge it as best as possible. I basically had two options on my hand on saturday. I had a rusty gto at a pretty damn good price, but I would have to dump a TON of time and energy into, and years before I could sit behind the wheel. OR. I found a GREAT deal on a 1972 Gran Torino Sport that is in EXCELLENTshape, on the road, drives great, and I could cruise around with my girlfriend in THIS summer. 

Now, I WANT to do a full body off restoration. I've never done it, my dad's never done it, yes it would be new territoy for the both of us, but I really want to do it. That being said...I also REALLY want to be behind a hot car cruising around on nice summer days catching looks . After having my friend look who has done two FULL frame off restorations, he said the GTO was indeed worth the cost, he didnt reccomend I buy it. He thinks, from his experience, if I want to do a frame off restoration, I would be doing myself a huge favor by buying a 'roller' (running car). 

SO. The past two dars were spent driving and sleeping. I drove 1000 miles starting 10pm sunday night and ending 2am tuesday morning. That is a hell of a long story in itself. But it was well worth it. Got the Torino home through HELLISH road conditions. God damn blizzard in April. Driving 45 on I-90. And seeing trucks/cars/trailers off the road the whole way. The torino is in amazing shape though. And for 3500 bucks...it was the better purchase in the end. 3 grand for the PILE of work I MIGHT be behind the wheel of in 3 YEARS. OR the car I started out wanting, for a TREMENDOUS deal....or instant gratification? 

I know you dont want to hear it, but I got the Torino . I'll post pictures of it soon. I know that may be blasphemy on these forums, but I know some of you guys need closure 

And I still want to do a full frame off restoration. my classic car career has only begun! theres still a GTO somewhere out there waiting for me to find it.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't blame you. I'm glad you got what you started out wanting. Too bad you will get eaten up by the goats out there on the street,  but it's OK. Seriously, post the name and phone number so someone else can save the one you passed up.


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

haha, yea. The guy never gave me a phone number! Didn't really like that, I prefer to talk to a person, but the guys email is:

[email protected]

His name is scott.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Did you see the movie and want the car? I'm personally not a fan of the torino, but to each their own.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree with your buddy. It sounds like it needed a ton of work, more than you have experience to deal with. For someone else it may be worth while. But, you probably would lose interest in a real hurry if it took years to finish. I think you're better off with the Torino for now. Use it, enjoy it and fix it up as you go along. Maybe down the road you can sell it, make a little money and buy a better GTO that wont be so labor and $$ intensive. Post some pix of your new ride! Many years ago I had a '75 Gran Torino.


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

Heres the photos of my new ride!! She sounds AMAZING. Starts right up, purrs like a kitten


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

as you can see theres a couple little fixes but nothing beyond cosmetic! I'm hoping to have her on the road by this weekend! I tell you, I cant WAIT! I've went out there and started her up about 3 times today just to rev her up and listen to her run....

Its a great feeling getting the car you've wanted for a long time.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, congrats on the Torino. I was in the same predicament once, but I was much younger than you are, so I had more time, and ended up getting the more labor intensive GTO over the a nicer, partially restored, more expensive torino cobra.

On a side note, I would like to add to the discussion of the speedo gear when dealing with different WHEEL sizes. Unless you change your end tire height (the overall circumference) your speedometer will not be any less accurate. The only real reason to change a speedo gear is for a gear ratio change, or a large change in TIRE size. just wanted to make sure people didn't think they had to change out the speedo gear cause they wanted 15s lol.


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

hah, I'm only 22 Tyler!!
Yes I want to and plan on doing a frame off, but it was only 500 bucks more for a car in MUCH MUCH better shape, like, not even in the same park, completely different sport. :lol:

My search isnt over just because I got my first muscle car.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Let us know when you'll be upgrading to the 429CJ and when you'll be available for PINKS. :lol:

The car looks great. If you got that for around the same price as the GTO, I'd say it's a good investment. You'll only see the value go up. I'm a huge fan of the 69/70 torinos. Especially the convertibles. Damn beautiful cars. There were something like 1600 of them made and the values have not shot through the roof as of yet (except for the 429 super cobra jet drag pack cars) My parents purchased new a 72 torino just like yours, except the exterior was green. Smashed in a parking lot beyond repair while they were grocery shopping after 1 year of ownership. Shame.

Anyway, I'm sure you'll hop to some torino sites.....don't be a stranger.


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

oh I was on grantorinosport.org and torinocobra.com long before I came here, and I plan on checking on here as well... good people!

I'm a HUGE fan of the 70-71 Torino GT's, and I would love to own one of those as well (or Cobra).

And if I can find a 428CJ for a decent price you can be damn sure I'm throwing it in my baby! :rofl:


----------

